# 5/12 Flatties



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

*Took my 10 year old last night (Oh...incase any of his teachers see's this post...he was sick today...LOL). He's been before...but never killed one on his own that my gig wasn't in also. Last night nothing doing but for him to be Mr. Independent. I have told him that gigging was pretty much a waiting game and some times they'll come in early and some times they'll come in late. With that said...we put in around 8:30 or so and headed to the honey hole. We didn't see jack crap till around 12:30 or so, unless you count the sea turtles, eels, star fish and jelly fish. Anyway, the first flattie!...nothing doing...he gigged it...(in the ass). No big deal...we're gonna lose that when we skin it anyway. Well, as the night (morning) went on weFINALLY started getting into them heavy around 3:30ish. It seemed the more he gigged his aim got better and the more "smack" this young'n would talk.Itreally got thick when he spotted a sheep munching on some barnacles around a dock, stuck him in the head and said..."Gee Dad...Don't you wish you could do that?" All the while I'm thinking to myself..."I 'm going to hear this for a while". To make a long story short, we finally loaded up around 4:30ish 5ish with 19 flatties and a sheep. The best part of the story though....he missed number 20...LOL*


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Great lookin mess of fish!!! Those limits of fish are sometimes hard to come by even for those of us that consider ourselves seasoned anglers/giggers!!!:babyLOL Glad to see that your son got to gig some. Maybe he'll be hooked for life. It'll keep him out of any trouble:nonono later own down the road.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

thats going to be one cool kid, way to go dad.:usaflag


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like a great night of gigging to me,and you will hear the smack from the boy for awhile.When i take some of the kids i usually let them gig the first few hours and i hear it everytime until i have to take my gig back and show em whos boss.Thanks for the report and pics.:clap


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

good job! Reminds me that there really is fish in perdido bay. We went the same night from 8:00 to 12:00 and only saw 2, and one of them hauled ass before we could get him.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Sweet job, the old mans eye must be going bad. HAHA just kidding great post.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job :clap


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job dad :clap The boy will always remember those fun fishing trips with you.


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

> *tightlines (5/14/2008)*good job! Reminds me that there really is fish in perdido bay. We went the same night from 8:00 to 12:00 and only saw 2, and one of them hauled ass before we could get him.


Unfortunately we didn't gig the first one till around 12:30:banghead...They came in late:doh. Plus the tide was LOW and the wind wouldn't quit:banghead. The water was pretty slick...just wind blown. We should be use to the wind by now...LOL:letsdrink


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Job!!!:bowdown


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice mess of flatties. Those pic's have me craving some stuffed Flounder.:hungry


----------



## boutwell_43 (Oct 11, 2007)

Thats a fine mess of fish!:bowdownTell your son to leave some for the rest of us.:letsdrink


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

nice job guys. glad to see you have put that deck to good use.also i would like to find this (honeyhole) of yours seems to put out some nice fish.


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

> *new wave archery (5/15/2008)*nice job guys. glad to see you have put that deck to good use.also i would like to find this (honeyhole) of yours seems to put out some nice fish.


It's kind of hard to keep it a secrete...a few times I've gonna and there's been someone else there:banghead...LOL You can't hide those HPS lights. They kind of give you away:doh...I've been waiting for a plane to try and land on me...LOL:letsdrink


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

nice report, good pics!


----------

